# Aufbau eines Gameservers !



## schranzer (5. März 2004)

Erstmal einen schönen guten Tag.

Bin neu dazugekommen und es kann auch sein das dieses Thema schon behandelt worden ist. 
Ich habe vor einen Server zu bauen, kenne mich aber noch nicht so gut aus. 
Zu einem soll er als Server für mein kleines Heimnetzwerk mit 4 Arbeitsstationen dienen und er sollte auch Game-tauglich sein mit mindestens 8 Slots. 
Meine Frage ist,  was ich an Hardware brauche, wo ich sie bekomme und wie teuer es ungefähr wird. Oder ist es etwa preiswerter wennn ich einen Komplettserver kaufe?
Und natürlich, was ich so an Software brauche und was empfehlenswert ist.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe.


Mark


----------



## knulp (5. März 2004)

Das, was die Spiele auch normalerweise benötigen! Für CS zum Beispiel 1 Ghz damit es flüssig läuft.


----------



## schranzer (5. März 2004)

Kennst du dich denn vielleicht auch mit Slots aus?
Ich habe vor Sof2 draufzuspielen


----------



## server (5. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich würde mir zuerst genau überlegen, was du alles mit deinem Server machen willst. Es gibt nach oben hin keine Grenzen, du kannst auch 10.000 Euro und mehr ausgeben, aber andererseits reicht als Webserver schon ein 100 MHZ Rechner für kleine Seiten.
Es kommt auch darauf an, ob du eher höhere Rechenleistungen benötigst, oder ob du den Server nur als Fileserver nutzen möchtest....


----------



## sra (10. März 2004)

Ein Server ist in der Regel auch nur ein ganz normaler PC. Er muss keine starke Grafikkarte haben, der Prozessor  und RAM sollte aber nicht allzu schlecht sein.

Die meisten Spiele kannst du als "dedicated Server" laufen lassen. Das heisst, dass du selber dann nicht auf dem Server mitspielen kannst.

Ich hoffe, du willst das Ding nicht ins Internet stellen? Denn dann solltest du doch eine schnelle Verbindung haben, und es sollte auch meistens laufen.


----------



## fluessig (10. März 2004)

Also wenn er nur zuhause rumstehen soll - schätze mal als Fileserver und Gameserver, dann ist in der Tat 1GHz ausreichend. Auch sollten 256 MB Ram reichen. 
In deinem Fall wird das Netz wesentlich relevanter. Wenn da ein schwacher 10MBit Hub rumsteht, dann hast schon bald keine Freude mehr, wenn nur ein User vom Fileserver zieht. 
Da du die 8 Slots betonst  nehme ich an, dass du sowas wie kleine LAN-Partys vorhast und dann wird's nach meiner Erfahrung ohne Switch kritisch. 
Also was du auf jeden Fall in Betracht ziehen solltest ist ein Switch - ich habe privat einen mit 16 Ports und einem Gigabit uplink (ungenutzt, aber das könntest du dir je nach bedarf ja für deinen Rechner überlegen - es ist auch möglich mehrere Netzwerkkarten in deinen Server einzubauen und damit den Durchsatz zu erhöhen).


----------

